# Group Against Pot Initiative Plans Lectures



## LdyLunatic (Sep 21, 2006)

Denver -- The group opposing Amendment 44, which seeks to legalize marijuana for recreational purposes, said Wednesday that a series of lectures will serve as the primary weapon in the campaign. 
The lectures by various experts on drugs and addiction will focus on the dangers of marijuana and the effects on the state of legalizing cannabis, said Calvina Fay, executive director of Save Our Society from Drugs. 

Marijuana is much more powerful and much more addictive than it was a generation ago, Fay said. The change proposed in Amendment 44 has terrible consequences for our state, particularly for our children. 

Fays group, which goes by S.O.S., is based in Florida but is helping lead the charge against Amendment 44. 

Members of the coalition include Lt. Gov. Jane Norton and Andrew Barthwell, a Chicago-based doctor and former deputy director for the White House Office of National Drug Control Policy. 

In addition to lectures, S.O.S. said it hopes to have money for radio ads, direct mail and computerized phone calls during the campaign. 

Fay said the group has raised about $40,000 so far. 

Amendment 44 would make it legal for Coloradans over the age of 21 to possess less than 1 ounce of marijuana. 

The initiative is similar to a measure that was passed last year in Denver. 

It would still be illegal under federal law to possess marijuana. 

In addition, it would continue to be a violation of state law to grow or sell marijuana. 

Backers of the amendment noted many of the opponents from S.O.S. hail from outside the state. 

Snipped:

Complete Article: http://tinyurl.com/h2f5g

Source: Gazette, The (Colorado Springs, CO)
Author: Kyle Henley, The Gazette
Published: September 21, 2006
Copyright: 2006 The Gazette


----------

